
Rxhash: Missing redis command for hash type - wener
https://github.com/redismodule/rxhash
======
itamarhaber
Nice stuff, although with the upcoming Redis v4 it makes more sense imo to
implement these as bona fide native modules, e.g.:
[https://github.com/RedisLabsModules/redex/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/RedisLabsModules/redex/blob/master/README.md#rxhashes)

